# Stripped Screws



## 01rancher4x4 (May 25, 2011)

I have a 2001 Honda 350 Rancher. I was going jet the carb but 2 screws stripped. Any tricks or tips on how to get them out?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ez-out.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

01rancher4x4 said:


> I have a 2001 Honda 350 Rancher. I was going jet the carb but 2 screws stripped. Any tricks or tips on how to get them out?


As in..the phillips heads...or the threads..


----------



## 01rancher4x4 (May 25, 2011)

The phillips head is stripped. I have tried using a bigger headed philips head. Sprayed WD-40 on it and degreaser.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I use a small pair of channel locks or vise grips


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea the lil baby vise grips


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Cut a slot in it and use a flat head...if its not a recessed...or catch the edge with a very small chisle and tap it a toward the loosening direction.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

^what he said. I use a dremel and cut a small slot, then use a regular screwdriver.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

two words Impact Driver


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

hammer and chisel works wonders,,one wack and its loose


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

These hand impacts are a great thing to have in the tool box too.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

If it's not possible to do the above mentioned tricks, use some epoxy to glue the bit to the screw ...just becareful not to glue the screw to the part.


----------

